# wood tricycle



## ccmerz (Aug 12, 2015)

Recently bought is this this wooden tricycle having original paint and striping as well as hopsack padded seat. Said to be made from 1870-1880 in Pennslyvania


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 12, 2015)

Amazing survivor. Hard to imagine how many times over the course of 130+ years nobody carted it off to the dump or the fireplace. How many times somebody someplace just decided to keep it around.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 12, 2015)

Now that's the real deal in antique tricycles and not one of the more recent reproductions made to look old.

Dave


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 13, 2015)

Great looking piece!! Lucky collector!!


----------



## Ray (Aug 31, 2015)

Now THAT'S a beauty! Very nice purchase.


----------

